# heating the interior air



## Tessa's Tesla (Jan 2, 2020)

Anyone else having problems heating the interior climate? Have watched the how to videos. All I get is cold air blowing through the vent. Have a service appt. set up but wondering if this is a common problem. Thanks


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

No problems here.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tessa's Tesla said:


> Anyone else having problems heating the interior climate? Have watched the how to videos. All I get is cold air blowing through the vent. Have a service appt. set up but wondering if this is a common problem. Thanks


How long did you wait for the heat? In my car it's not immediate, it's takes a couple of minutes for everything to kick in


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Have you set the climate control for auto and then cranked the temp up to something really high?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I usually over ride the fan when I'm using heat as it never seems to blow enough, and I have to force it to come through the floor. My heat likes to come through the mid-level face vents which I don't like. I typically raise the temp a couple of degrees until it warms up too. I know that heat is chewing through some electrons so I try to keep it a little cooler than I typically would if I'm on the road, but around town knowing I'll be back home to charge, I crank it up and don't worry about it.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

The seat heaters are your friend. I am usually a formal dressing guy with multiple 3-piece suits, but since I started working from home this spring I have been going sock free with only sandals outside (little dicey these days with temps hovering around freezing) and even when driving with bare feet the seat heater cures all and keeps me toasty :sunglasses:


----------

